

Show HN: Making Coding Fun Again - aa725
http://www.codeathing.com/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=MVP2

======
jamiesoncj
I really love this - a really fun and interesting idea. It's the sort of thing
I could imagine introducing to somebody with no real interest in "learning to
code" and then watching them fall in love with it. A bit like picking up a
foreign language in a really enjoyable way. Might show my mum later... :)

------
hugheth
This is really cool! Great for someone just beginning to learn

~~~
aa725
Yep, that's the goal!

------
bharathwaaj
Fantastic work! Loved the cow moo :) Keep up the good work!

~~~
aa725
Glad you like it!

